# Pods and cd player



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey, I was hoping someone might be able to answer this. I installed my JHP gauge pod this weekend (which I have to say I couldn't be happier with). When I put the head unit back in and tried to play a CD it said "CD MECH ERROR". It doesn't read any of the CD's and won't eject any of them (6). My question is, if I take it to the dealer, will they NOT fix it because I put the guage pod in? (They blame me) I didn't drop the thing and actually was quite gentle with it. Does the guage pod void them of fixing the CD player? 
Thanks,
B


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

No they will have to prove that your pods damaged the GTO.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm not very technical on the car side of things, but have you tried removing the CD player again and then reinserting it? With a lot of things, removing and reinserting the component will fix it, and maybe in this case the player is at some angle that triggers something wrong with the loading mechanism (if that makes any sense...)


----------



## 04GoatBoy (Jun 22, 2006)

Clueless said:


> I'm not very technical on the car side of things, but have you tried removing the CD player again and then reinserting it? With a lot of things, removing and reinserting the component will fix it, and maybe in this case the player is at some angle that triggers something wrong with the loading mechanism (if that makes any sense...)



Yes that has worked for me, TWICE!


----------

